# eyebrows



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

heres the first set off the production line, already claimed too. they still need some more sanding and prolly another layer of resin, but this is the rough, first peek at them











ill post more pics later, comp is being gay right now


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

dude none of the pics you have posted today are coming through may want to double check your stuff.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

you have to right click and hit show picture
might have to do it a few times, but they will come up


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

hmm not working but I just wanted to give you the heads up on I'll keep checking back though.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Just copy and paste the link, and it will show up.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i was just woundering WHAT exactly is resin. is it bondo' ? because i saw sum pix of DIY and it lookd clear. and i asked around hard ware stores. and they look at me all crazy like. i was a krack head. for asking . whats. resin for fiberglass. sheets. and stuff. they just go. iono.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

resin is liek.... glue.. it holds the fiberglass together.. once, i was bored, and made a high consistency resin.. lots of hardener, and then made 22 layers of fiberglass, all resined together.. i used hammers and tryed to break it.. not a scratch


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *resin is liek.... glue.. it holds the fiberglass together.. once, i was bored, and made a high consistency resin.. lots of hardener, and then made 22 layers of fiberglass, all resined together.. i used hammers and tryed to break it.. not a scratch *


really? hmmmmmmmm

*walks off to scheme in laboratory*


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

so can i make a tube out of it and put lots of gun powder ? is it stronger then pvc pipes? haha jk' but wat does it look like wen i buy it at the store. and... where would i find it. what isle/section..?!? could it be found at the local WAL-mart 

-thankx


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea man.. fiberglass.. when thick enough.. is indistructable.. im going to make armor.. lol.. it will be awesome


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *yea man.. fiberglass.. when thick enough.. is indistructable.. im going to make armor.. lol.. it will be awesome *


*returns from lab for a sec*

how would u move? lol

*back to lab*


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

make main chest plate.. then arm peices with drilled in springs.. or something.. maybe just rope.. haha.. maybe ill make my own shoes lol


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

holy, why dont you make a turbo out of fiberglass? you could make an intercooler too! wait a second, you prolly could make an intercooler *trip to home depot*


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

man i was in wal mart i picked up some fiberglass resin jelly made by bondo sum guy worked there said thats all i need for anything i need to do he said it works like the old fashioned bondo body filler just mix right and spread sand primer and paint is this true or do i need to use the cloth or fiber crap with it?????


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Use periods when you type.

And what section did you find this stuff? Im kinda curious now.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

it in the automtive section in walmart next to the bondo paint and sandpaper now were gonna have fiber glass crazy members. making up some crazy ass stuff


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

kev, with the bondo jelly shit, you still need the cloth. you put a layer of jelly down, put cloth over it, and then more jelly on top. if you need it to be thicker, add more layers of cloth and jelly. the jelly is pretty good stuff i guess, its alot thicker than resin though, andi dont know if the bond is as strong as regular resin, but the jelly is definitely easier to work with. they sell resin at walmart, its usually on the bottom shelf, in like a metal canister, with a screw on lid, similar to the containers that laquer thinner and gunpowder are sold in.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Man i wanna see those eyebrows. Quit talkin' shizel and fix those pics.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

yeah...when can everyone place orders


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for those who are to lazy 2 copy link


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hey, thanks liu, i had them things posted, but for some reason it wouldnt show up on here. for an update on the above unfinished eyebrows: all of the low spots have been filled, and now they just need final sanding and primer, then they will be finished


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

how did u apply the resin on to it. when i did. it pulls up the fibers. and make it all hairy, fuzzy, or sumthing... but i try to put that part down and then it does it to another part of the fiberglass mat. and i had gloves on and is it just mee that it went threw and made me get an ichy/burning feeling...

and do u sand it a little bit .after u take it off. and then primer it and sand the primer out smoothly rite?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

most people use a paintbrush to apply the resin, and it does sometimes drag the fibers up and around, but thats good in a way, since it allows you to drag them around curves and edges and such. when i take it off, i usually let it sit in the sun for an additional 10-20 mins, just to make sure its fully cured. then i use a power sander with 80 grit paper, to take it down alittle bit, and to make all the low spots clear and defined (they will remain unscuffed by the paper). after that i spray the piece off with a hose, to get all the dust off, and then wipe it with a towel and let it sun dry. you need to then fill in the low spots, either with more resin, or a body filler. depending on what kind of resin i used, i decide which to use to fill the low spots (body filler is usually prefered for the job). you basically spread the filler over the low spots, building them up alittle higher than the surrounding area, then you let that dry as well, and sand that down, so that everything is at a smooth, flush level. work your way up through grits of paper, to something around 200ish, then you can spray it off again with water, and towel dry, followed by sundry, and then its ready for primer (you may also need to sand between primer coats, to fill any cracks or pinholes, depending on the previous resin and filler applications)

hope this helps all the fiberglass guru's out there


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

in the picture above ^ that liu posted, thats just after the resin/fiber , or the basic fiberglass molding. you can see the lowspots, defined by the dark areas. the grayish areas are scuffed from the sander. when initially sanding, you want to sand down as much as possible, to try to eliminate the low spots, as much as possible. 
as you can see, the front side of the bottom piece almost has no dark areas, indicating a smooth surface, in which i sanded it down to almost eliminate all the low spots


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

when can i get a pair of these? is it just a matter of sending a check or is there going to be a wait? also, what dose the install on these eyebrows require doing? thanks!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i have a set im going to be selling in a little bit, just need to sand them smooth. price will be 60, shipping included


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

is this an OEM set of a halo set?

Seth


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

OEM, never got a set of halos to make a mold for


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

what is required in putting these on the headlights once we get them? thanks


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

OK, i understand how the fiberglass jelly/resin must form, but how do you get it to fit your headlights?. Do you make the fiberglass on the headlights, or remove them from the car, or how?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

cover the headlight in masking tape, and mold the eyebrows on the headlight, on top of the masking tape


----------

